# knife for trimming fat from brisket?



## dewetha

I am right tool for the job kind of guy. sure i could use any old knife but I watch too many cooking shows and don't really have but 2 mediocre knifes so I have a need to pick up one. I have seen vids of the fat on a brisket being trimmed down to 1/4". the knife was skinny and looked about 8". is there a name of that knife?

I don't need a real expensive one but just the right style. I have a sweet low speed sharpening system that will put an edge on anything :) heck i could do it with my $5 pocket knife 

the mad cow cutler has some decent stuff price wise but i'm not sure which one to get for mostly for trimming the fat off meats. any advice would be great.


----------



## chef jimmyj

This is what I use, me and every Restaurant I ever worked in...JJ


----------



## scrappynadds

A good "boning" Knife works really well for me...........


----------



## smokinhusker

I have a good 6 inch somewhat stiff boning knife.


----------



## SmokinAl

Same here a semi stiff curved boning knife. It is thin & with the sharp tip you can slide the knife under the fat or silver skin and easily remove it without taking any meat off.


----------



## tjohnson

I use an 8" Fillet Knife

The blade is too stiff for filleting fish, but works great for trimming meat

Todd


----------



## dewetha

this place is great! thanks everyone.


----------



## sprky

I don't know the name or brand of the knife I use, it was my granddads. It is a stiff blade about 8" long shaped similar to a fillet knife, yet not as thin as a boning knife, and holds an razor sharp edge forever. I use this knife the most.


----------



## scarbelly

I have a couple of boning knives because of teaching the cooking class one is 6" and one is 8". I use them for a lot of stuff .


----------



## frosty

I use a boning knife that is about 40 years old my uncle gave me.  He was a meat inspector for years and still works like a charm.  Now it is only about 7 inches due to all the sharpening and use.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Think --- Rapala Fillet knife.Cheap and just rught for trimming...

However , I see no reason to trim the fat unless it is the hard tallow...Just sayin'....


----------



## frizzlefry

I use Thai Kiwi knives.  They are very thin but very strong and extremely sharp.  I'm talking razor sharp.  And they are cheap - $5 to $9 each

http://wokshop.com/HTML/products/cleavers/thai-kiwi-knives.html


----------



## bmudd14474

ive used a fish filet know and they were 15 bucks or so


----------



## duanes

At the risk of being accused of being a barbarian, I use a cheap serrated steak knife that is as sharp as the dickens to trim fat.  It doesn't leave the cleanest cut (do I care for meat I am smoking?) but it makes really short work on cutting the fat away and, compared to my sharp non-serrated knifes, it is a little easier to cut away fat from more intricate cuts of meat.  I struggled with 3 different straight edge knifes to cut away skin on some pork belly (which I turned into some nice bacon) and the cheapo serrated knife had it done in no time.  If I am thin slicing brisket, my Victoronix granton edge slicing knife rocks, but cuttin' fat away? - I'm a neanderthal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## eman

Check out The dexter russel line of kitchen knives .


----------



## chef jimmyj

DuaneS said:


> At the risk of being accused of being a barbarian, I use a cheap serrated steak knife that is as sharp as the dickens to trim fat.  It doesn't leave the cleanest cut (do I care for meat I am smoking?) but it makes really short work on cutting the fat away and, compared to my sharp non-serrated knifes, it is a little easier to cut away fat from more intricate cuts of meat.  I struggled with 3 different straight edge knifes to cut away skin on some pork belly (which I turned into some nice bacon) and the cheapo serrated knife had it done in no time.  If I am thin slicing brisket, my Victoronix granton edge slicing knife rocks, but cuttin' fat away? - I'm a neanderthal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .









....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## the butcher

Chef JimmyJ and Scarbelly struck it square on the head IMO. I've exclusively used Victorinox knives at work since forever. Best steel that stays sharp the longest. I've seen it where they've gone without being put on a stone to re-sharpen in 8 weeks. I invested $35 more than 8 yrs ago and I'm still using those same knives today.

You want a knife you'll never need to replace?


----------



## whodatatdado

2nd the Victornox Breaking knife.  I've got a 10" and use it for everything from fat trimming to trimming rind and cutting off steaks while aging sub-primals. It's a big, sharp knife and I prefer it over my 4-star Henckels. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.278187,-122.007589


----------

